# Ladies Don’t throw away your old synthetic wigs!



## butterfly_wings (Nov 14, 2009)

I read on old thread on here about renewing the ends of your synthetic wigs by ironing them.  So I tried it on my curly wig with my straightening irons.  So I tried it on a small section, the first time it melted the hair so I lowered the temperature and it did tidy them up however I could not create a curl in the end.

Anyway after looking online I came across someone saying to pour boiling water over your wig to bring it back to life, so I tried it on a old curly wig I had.  I washed it, placed it on top of a metal flask inside of a large pot and poured boiling water over it a bit at a time. The curls loosed and I combed it out, I poured over another full kettle of boiling later and left the wig to air dry.  The next day the wig looks like a brand new straight wig without the fake shine, it looks so nice and natural, I added a tiny amount of coconut oil to the wig to make it easier to comb.

From now on I will always do this to my old wigs, better than throwing them way

Give it a try


----------



## [email protected]@ (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. I'm actually about to give my wigs to my mom since my real hair is a pain to stuff into them (even while braided). I guess i can try this before I leave them to her.


----------



## RENIBELL (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, this sounds great, can it be done to a phony pony as well? i have one i looove and wear everyday and its starting to get tagnly and matted, will the hot water smoothen out the tangles?


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm...I'd like try this. I wonder if it will work on my straight wig?


----------



## butterfly_wings (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah it should work on any synthetic hair!! I surprised it doesn't melt the hair it just runs straight through!!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going to try this today. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 14, 2009)

now ya'll know we need pic of this!


----------



## Demi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw that video before too, and I thought it was a great idea.

If/when someone does it, can you post pics of the wig to see how it turns out? 

OP did you take any pics?

TIA!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 14, 2009)

What a great idea! That way you can get double use out of a curly wig at least... use it as a straight wig after it starts to look chewed.


----------



## dymondgurl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks OP I have a curl wig that I can try this on.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 10, 2010)

*Bump...anyone ever did this?*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Also:
If you have a synthetic straight wig, a phony pony, a half wig etc.  and want to make it curly, like a braid out, this is what works.

1.  Braid up the wig in to what ever size braids you want. The smaller the braid, the curlier. If you want a kinky hair type of effect, make smaller braids. Braid right to the end and fasten with rubber bands.

2. Pour hot water over the wig, and saturate the braids. Allow the braids to dry thoroughly. This is very important if you want a really tight curl.  If you want a looser braid out look, just allow to dry until the wave or braid out is set.  This means that the heat has gone out of the synthetic hair. Gently unbraid and Separate the braids with your fingers.

3.  If you want a full bushy look, you can brush it out with a paddle brush. If you want to make an afro, make skinny braids, let dry for about three days, and take down the braids, and pick it out.

I learned this from a lady who sold synthetic hair pierces and real human hair.  She would buy synthetic hair in bulk and then she would make the most amazing pieces that looked far more real than many you buy in the stores. She sold to select clients, doing a solid business out of her home. I have never seen anything more real looking or closer to natural hair than what she did. She would even mix in different colors of brown or black, and blend the hairs to make it look like real hair. What was amazing is that the synthetic hair often looked more like black people's hair than 'human hair', because it had that softness to it.

This method also removes that awful shiny fake look. She made real good money doing this.

If anyone wants to refurbish what they have on hand, try this. It is also a good way to make braided buns and figure 8's that look real, and great puffs or you can use the spiral rollers and do the same thing, make fake spiral hair pieces.  Being a stylist, I have experimented making some of these myself and it is as easy as pie.

Hope this works for somebody. Remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## catgurl (Mar 10, 2010)

Maha thank you!!!:notworthy

I have a couple of straight wigs that I bought in an emergency when I didn't know what I was doing or what I wanted.  I always wear my hair curly so I thought I would want the wigs to be different.

But they are BONE straight and I've never worn them out of the house.

I am going to try this today!


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mahalialee I am sooo trying that! Thanks for the awesome tips!


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 10, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Also:
> If you have a synthetic straight wig, a phony pony, a half wig etc.  and want to make it curly, like a braid out, this is what works.
> 
> 1.  Braid up the wig in to what ever size braids you want. The smaller the braid, the curlier. If you want a kinky hair type of effect, make smaller braids. Braid right to the end and fasten with rubber bands.
> ...


*Thanks! Any tips for synthetic hair that is already curly?*


----------



## Ebonybunny (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a cheap ($12) "Studio 35" Flat iron from walgreens... It was not hot enough to straighten my hair, but its the perfect tempurature for synthetic hair. It will not melt , but also it will not curl. I put large rollers in and leave it under my hooded dryer for curl... I have also performed braidouts with white rain ($1) mousse and hot water... works well..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B8Re9QQCAE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LNRIbst6dY&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwLyaF5Q4fc&feature=related


----------



## Taina (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw the hot water video the other day, it is indeed amazing


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jadia Feria, I am not sure what you are asking about the curly synthetic. What do you WANT to do with it, make it straight or did you have anything specific in mind? I will try to help once I know what you wish to do with it. Later.


----------



## Jade Feria (Mar 12, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Hi Jadia Feria, I am not sure what you are asking about the curly synthetic. What do you WANT to do with it, make it straight or did you have anything specific in mind? I will try to help once I know what you wish to do with it. Later.


*I have a synthetic afro curly wig (Deena: http://www.primebeautyoutlet.com/Ne...froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=froogle The curls are much more defined than in the picture). After a while it starts getting tangled and fuzzy looking. Do you think the hot water would help it?*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe it needs washing and rinsing in cold water. Hope this helps.


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds interesting..


----------



## Tiye (Jun 6, 2010)

These are good wig maintenance tips.


----------



## belldandy (Jun 6, 2010)

any before/afters?
my sis has old wigs that she just lets lay around.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 6, 2010)

Subscribing


----------



## PistolWhip (Jun 6, 2010)

good to know.....thanks


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 10, 2010)

Mahalialee4, thanks for this tip. I don't have any synthetic hair right now, but a friend of mine just purchased a synthetic lace front wig. It was curlier than she liked (she likes them with body waves). After reading your post in this thread, I told her about your method. 

Then after thinking about the fact that the hot water/steam straightened the hair, I remembered that I had a little handheld garment steamer I bought 10 years ago that straightens clothes on a hanger. It worked alittle, but not enough so I just shelved it. I used it on her hair and the more we steamed it, the more it relaxed the curl. She didn't want it straight, so I just went over it about 3 or 4 times. Not only did only did it soften/relaxed the hair some, it also removed some of the shine. 

Here's one for $24 at Walmart:







HTH


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Aug 15, 2010)

Bumping for pics or a vid!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 15, 2010)

I did try this with one of my favorite wigs that got a little tatty, Elise, and it totally took all the bump out it looked nice and flat but no shape, I don't wear my hair just straight with not bump, like you blew it out with a dryer. I tossed it in the trash


----------



## afjhnsn (Aug 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I did try this with one of my favorite wigs that got a little tatty, Elise, and it totally took all the bump out it looked nice and flat but no shape, I don't wear my hair just straight with not bump, like you blew it out with a dryer. I tossed it in the trash



Why not put curlers in it [on the ends, i s'pose... idk and maybe around the middle/top?] and then pour more hot water over and let it dry? i'm sure it would have more body that way. that's what I plan to do


----------

